# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Wtb mobile game bot

## CJ Oso Mackie

Do you guys have a bot for the gps mobile game Orna? I’m looking for one that runs through an emulator like blue stacks or nox where I can auto farm the mobs on screen and then click auto heal. Perhaps even use consumables. I’m looking for a bot or perhaps even pay someone to make it for me I’d only have a small budget though of Up too $250usd You can private message me for my email for further discussion if you like.

Orna: A Geo-RPG by Cutlass Software

----------


## Razzue

Okay, downloaded the game simply because of this post xD

Not only is the game all kinds of fun, a simple pixel bot farmer would be rather easy to make

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

It is an awsome game but very Grindly lol hence why I wanna pay for a bot. I’m hoping someone who knows how can send me a message

----------


## Razzue

I'll see how plausible a simple pixel bot would be  :Wink:  
Have a few idea in mind, though it would only be able to farm locally. GPS spoofing in a bot isn't really in my knowledge base yet.

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

That’s all I’m after my guy. Anything would be amazing

----------


## Amumu00

I was too tired to play the mobile game downloads in mobidescargar. Thanks for your sharing

----------


## mandragora420

Curious on the status of this bot. Very interested in it for myself. Just something to farm for some orns while I sleep. Nothing crazy. No spoofing or anything like that.

----------


## Razzue

> Curious on the status of this bot. Very interested in it for myself. Just something to farm for some orns while I sleep. Nothing crazy. No spoofing or anything like that.


I have made a bit of progress! Most 1-3 star mobs are mapped out, as well as a battle sequence and "Auto-heal" sequence after "X" amounts of fights ^.^ 

Likely I will post a "Beta" within the next couple weeks if I can find a good chunk of time to sit and work on it!

----------


## Flashlyn

> I have made a bit of progress! Most 1-3 star mobs are mapped out, as well as a battle sequence and "Auto-heal" sequence after "X" amounts of fights ^.^ 
> 
> Likely I will post a "Beta" within the next couple weeks if I can find a good chunk of time to sit and work on it!


I'll adore an auto Farm bot to this game

----------


## Donofzn

Also very interested in this ...made an account just to reply to this thread...I wouldn't mind donating towards the finished product either...no gps spoofing..just an auto farm and heal bot

----------


## Razzue

I'm not gonna lie, the amount of interest in this is quite surprising  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Donofzn

> I'm not gonna lie, the amount of interest in this is quite surprising


Yeah its a game that's gaining momentum pretty quickly. Similar to most of the ar/gps based games. Just that this one appeals to the old school pixel fans.

----------


## Platov

> I'm not gonna lie, the amount of interest in this is quite surprising


Ok, registred on this forum just to tell that im interested too.

----------


## SuperSour

Add me to the list of massively interested . I too would donate to a finished (and working) product

----------


## mandragora420

Sorry for the delay reply. I am still super interested in this! This game is so fun but it takes a loooong time to grind XD

----------


## Bendah

Also just created a profile to express the amount of interest I have in this. I believe myself and my friend group would gladly pay to get a bot for ORNA. Keep up the great work!

----------


## Razzue

> Also just created a profile to express the amount of interest I have in this. I believe myself and my friend group would gladly pay to get a bot for ORNA. Keep up the great work!


Thanks! I'd would like to apologize for the delay in news.. turns out there's ALOT more image processing than I originally thought. 

There's something like 400+ mobs, then 90% of those have 2 sprites (one faces left, one faces right), and I can only get so many sprites per level their sadly D: 

Not to mention solo developing this project will make this take a tad longer as I do have other projects, not to mention real life tasks..  :Frown:  

If any C# developer see's this and is also interested in the bot, I would consider having a chat and maybe seeing what happens. I'm not asking for a pro as I'm far from one myself  :Smile:

----------


## mandragora420

Would it make it easier if you were wearing the ring of sacrifice? It only allows mobs of your tier and 1 tier lower to appear.

----------


## Razzue

its a VERY rough and brief video, but progress is coming along smoothly, and i should be able to dedicate more time to the project coming up! Will likely have another quick clip coming really soon

----------


## Razzue

One more video for today .. got lucky and ran into a pocket of slimes !! 
Progress is coming along very well, and i hope to have a solid beta build within the next few weeks for all those interested.

----------


## Razzue

*** Will be hijacking this thread for updates and news about "Ruby-Bot" (<= Proposed name) ***

-Have moved on from the PoC build in the video to a alpha build! 
-Have smoothed search methods a tad
-Have smoothed out the logger a tad 
-Added auto heal based on Mana and HP bars (world map) or based on X amounts of fights completed
-Added ability to "Flee" a battle if health is too low 
-Added ability to use Gold and Silver lucky coins , and Dowsing rods!

Planned : 
-Auto lantern/torch use (FoV circle is brighter even if you use either during the day.. makes mob recognition a tad easier) 
-Enraged checker : cause sometimes those battles are a bit too tough  :Wink:  
-GPS pathing? : No promises it will ever be included, but would be neat.

----------


## mrbenjamin

I cant wait for this! Loving this game

----------


## BotUserr

Hello, ı just sıgn up for thıs topıc. Waıtıng oyur great work.

----------


## mavenmidget

Eagerly waiting here as well! Also, if you need anyone to beta test, etc - feel free to drop me a PM  :Smile:

----------


## Donofzn

I'm so excited about this....nice name for the project I like it...and I think gps pathing wouldnt make a big difference as you don't really run out of mobs to fight while standing still.

----------


## mavenmidget

That's right, and with affinity and occult candles + keep's brazier you are covered for pretty well.

But for some specific monster hunter / boss farming, who knows?

----------


## Razzue

> That's right, and with affinity and occult candles + keep's brazier you are covered for pretty well.
> 
> But for some specific monster hunter / boss farming, who knows?


Specific mob farming is already there, and probably the best functioning module at the moment xD (simply check the mobs you want! I'm ripping through some dailies while developing  :Wink:  ) Though I think bosses would have to be added at a later time.




> I think gps pathing wouldnt make a big difference as you don't really run out of mobs to fight while standing still.


I agree, and it's not a priority at this time, but "would" be neat in the future  :Wink:  right now I just want to get a fully functional alpha ready to show off to everyone ^.^

Also, to note. I don't think I will add ability for Dungeons/Gauntlets, or PvP , or if I do not until a distant future. Combat features will be kept rather simplistic so farming is no problemo, but there won't be bots plaguing the leaderboards. 

Either that, or I limit the amount of users, whilst I do understand the want for a farming tool, I don't want people going about wrecking the game, ya feel?

----------


## Cane5

So I posted on youtube about definitely buying this bot, but GPS pathing would definitely give me pause. I'm not sure if you've read any of the dev comments, but he does detect and ban for spoofing, and he is having server overload issues and mentioned cracking down on clicker bots already.

On one hand, I could just turn that option off, but on the other hand, if this bot becomes too much of an advantage and botters start tearing up the leaderboards, this bot is going to get noticed and the dev is going to start banning. Features are nice, but the absolute most important part of a bot is to stay subtle and undetected. My dream bot would be a pixel based bot with zero interaction with the actual game that just quietly kills mobs overnight and gets me a little extra flow of orns, while never being extreme enough to attract attention from the dev or the rest of the playerbase.

Since it presumably interacts directly with the game, my current plan is to test it on an alt account for a month or so to see if it gets banned, but if it gets super powerful I will probably pass. I've been cheating in MMOs since the 1990s, and one thing I've learned the hard way is that if you are using a super popular bot that becomes basically common knowledge in the community, you are inevitably going to get caught up in the banwave when the dev notices and addresses the bot.

Edit: Exactly, Donofzn, POGO was where I learned that spoofing bots that send and recieve packets directly from the game are really nice, all the way up until your ban.

----------


## Donofzn

I totally agree...I think a bot with a massive following will also put their developers/support on high alert which could add to the ban potential...I'm all for limiting the bot so that it doesn't become another POGO saga.

----------


## Razzue

Thank you for the feedback. I'll take it into consideration  :Smile:  

Have moved on from alpha to the first beta build ! 
Should only take a few days to throw together here.

That being said, once completed I will be opening a PAID (cheap, won't overcharge for unfinished product) beta week, to gather feedback and a bug list. (There's only so much I can do by myself)
More info to come once complete  :Smile:

----------


## Cane5

Looking foward to it  :Smile:

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

Keen as a bean matey i appreciate all the work you have been doing over the many weeks between projects. You're a legend mate!

----------


## JUJOSA

> Thank you for the feedback. I'll take it into consideration  
> 
> Have moved on from alpha to the first beta build ! 
> Should only take a few days to throw together here.
> 
> That being said, once completed I will be opening a PAID (cheap, won't overcharge for unfinished product) beta week, to gather feedback and a bug list. (There's only so much I can do by myself)
> More info to come once complete


Add me to the beta week please  :Smile:

----------


## BotUserr

Add me to the beta week also please

Thanks for your effort in advance

----------


## Razzue

If interested in the beta, add me up on discord : Razzue#8655
It's still not ready quite yet, but I'll start a server for info and updates :3

----------


## Donofzn

Ok sweet...added you on discord bro

----------


## mavenmidget

> If interested in the beta, add me up on discord : Razzue#8655
> It's still not ready quite yet, but I'll start a server for info and updates :3


added you there as well, cheers bro!

----------


## Alione

Added you on discord also. 
ready to pay for well-working bot for this game ^_^
Also add me for beta week if it is possible  :Smile:

----------


## StickyPete

Added you to discord, can't wait to test.

----------


## GBank

Added you to discord. I have a few questions I am curious about! I tried to message you but noticed you can only receive messages once you have accepted the friend invite.

----------


## darklight1986

Hello. How I can try to use yourRuby bot for orna?

----------


## PixelBott3r

Hmm I've made a complete auto farming for other mobile games running on blueStacks
I might start on this project as well just to see what I can do. Mine will most likely be java/python based if there are still growing interest and people are willing to pay for the bot

----------


## Razzue

Thanks for the backup Dupheads. ^.^ 

True, I could've worked a bit faster, but between 50-60 hours of IRL work a week, other irl responibilities, plus the other projects I'm involved in I get maybe 1-2 hours a week to work on it the past few months, but I would sure love to see a live stream of someone re-creating my project 100% in a few hours  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (fyi I use no existing code, or libraries other than what I come up with and make MYSELF (so no EMGU etc))

----------


## mrbenjamin

Added you on discord cant wait for this!

----------


## user751140

> You have an account that was created in 2016 with just about no rep or backing yet claim you can create his project in "a few hours or less" perhaps that statement is creative as your name.


Your reasoning makes no sense, so what if I have an account ffrom few years ago with no reps? Some people just don't care about reps... As a matter of fact I have accounts which are much older 12+ years ago with little to post on boards like epvp if you even know what that is..

----------


## user751140

> Thanks for the backup Dupheads. ^.^ 
> I would sure love to see a live stream of someone re-creating my project 100% in a few hours  (fyi I use no existing code, or libraries other than what I come up with and make MYSELF (so no EMGU etc))


Here u go, this isn't like yours at all, but it does what yours does and will most likely do it much better, as this was just a quick build, and a TON of room for improvements, won't cheap out and put a 20 sec.. or a 2 min video, here's 20 min, enjoy:




Inspired by ragnarok botting, trying to keep the old school style alive

oh btw I'm PixelBOtt3r on this board as well, facebook is being stupid had to temp register that account

Features so far:
-Customizable Skills
-Auto reload (if it crashes, extremely rare)
-Fully customizable enemies
-Auto Revive
-Auto Heal
-Auto Search mobs
-Detect enemies even with out torch
-GUI or cmd based

Basically set it and forget it, I've also just started this game roughly 2 days ago so don't know much about it, my guy is lvl 46+ solely from just running and testing this bot a a couple of hours.

Might even have it move location once a spot of cleared, moving too much GPS distance can probably get you banned but it's quite possible to make it legit and only move a couple of yards away so that it looks like you are actually walking..

Any other features anyone likes to see let me know. I can be contacted at pixelbotter at gmail dot com

----------


## user751140

changing account, will be using the account below from now on.

----------


## PixelBott3r

I guess i'll upate this post as I have more updates:

*Updates*

-Added option to FLEE or Fight to death if out of potions  :Wink: 
-Can detect more enemies without Torch
-Will not target the same enemies that's on cooldown (due to fleeing from battle) as long as there are other enemies to target
-Bot is about 25% faster

Suggestions are always welcome

----------


## PixelBott3r

> Hey bud, seeings how youre on my post and we are working with Raz. Do you mind making your own post somewhere else. We are working with Raz and have no need for you to derail my post. if you want how bout send him a message to work together if he would like, if not then theres no need for you to post about what ever youre making. cheers mate.


Hi no problem, you should probably edit your first post to mention that you've got your request complete or something along those lines..I won't be working him that's for sure, there's no need. His bot will always be slower and much more inefficient (sorry to say) compared to mine. I'll be leaving this thread, Cheers

For anyone wanting to follow my bot and updates I've created a thread in the correct section:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...narpg-bot.html (ornaRPG Bot)

----------


## Rezcuer

> If interested in the beta, add me up on discord : Razzue#8655
> It's still not ready quite yet, but I'll start a server for info and updates :3


Thanks for your hard work!

----------

